# hi moldie



## Guest (May 31, 1999)

I don't know much about fibromyalgia, I am trying to learn the most that I can. I have not yet been diagnosed, it's a question I have though. As far as hives go, I have suffered from bad bad hives and been in the hospital twice now because of them. I have had several tests done, allergy tests, but no one could figure out what they were from. Oh well, I am an unusual case I think.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

At one point my son would get hives whenever he was cold and wet. This started at about age 15 and subsided at about age 19.I have fogotten what are doctor called them but in effect the name meant hives due to cold. Does this help you ?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Stol, I told silver about you, and I believe you have discussed this, albeit, no solution. I'm sorry I can't help you with this particular problem yet, but will present it at my fibro meeting this week if I can remember.------------------


----------

